# Rewrighting History



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

So this is nuts i have A 12" rhom a BDR and 7rbp. Any whey i have a seperater that keeps the RBPs and the rhom from killing each other and the Rhom juped the fence when i was gone. I freaked out but then realized they were getting along so i pulled the seperator and said f*ck it then through my 7"BDR in my 225gal tank. WELLLL now they are all living together as a family soo you tell me whats what! i have pics but computer is being GAY!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

this is just a question of when.


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

2 weeks ago. they have established a territory bond that their OK with and are coping sooo idk Whats goin on but its working


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

ya know sometimes this kind of stuff can last for quit sometime but i will be keeping up with your updates









cant wait to see who dies first









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

from my experience and many many others, trials and errors, from the Neb's to the pros, dude just separate them and save your money but on the other hand if you have money like that... go for it palll!!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

fury said:


> ya know sometimes this kind of stuff can last for quit sometime but i will be keeping up with your updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

haha i understand but this is happening as we speak and its real they are getting along the RBPs worrship the large rhom with respect. If anyone has taken $1000 worth of piranhas of differant species and put them together speak up but this is real!!! I'll be posting pics for the next year and i am prepared for the cosiquences. I am stating that ecosytem does exist in the cap. world. and the smaler rhom has established its amount of room if it isnt hanging out with the RBP's the shoal and rhoms have become its OWN.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck and wish you nothing but the best in your cohab attempt.


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

this is going on wheather you want to believe it or not but this is proving the bullshit wrong im amazed what nature really does. no can say this or that or after this. There 3 differant species of piranha of pygocentrus and sarrasalemus living togethere. if this is hat it is whos RIGHT my theroy is proven and,many others so this Is. ECO Whaat!!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

2 weeks is nothing and the large rhom will eventually pick everyone off. might work for quite a while in that huge tank, but eventually...

and you have 2 species in the tank, a rhom is a rhom is a rhom.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

This is not rewriting history at all mate. It's repeating history...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this sometime happens and they get along fine. but its only a matter of time before fight club starts ad you will loose a few of them.

keep an eye on them and i will follow your updates. but dont be so cocky. and as combichrist said. this is not rewriting history its repeating it


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

its only a matter of time, but if this works I'll be very happy for you, this has been done before it always ends bad or the poster never updates meaning it went bad but like I said before I HOPE it works out for you..................


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Lots of ppl have co-habbed Pygos and Serras. Its nothing new. Like the others have mentioned, it can last 2 weeks or it can last 12 months but eventually it will stop working.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CombiChrist said:


> This is not rewriting history at all mate. It's repeating history...


Best responce yet. Ive heard of pygos and serras before and they don't kill eachother the first night. There probably still majorly stressed, but i predict some reds going eventually and your smaller rhom if you dont have a moment of realization that this wont work before then.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

i want pics


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Cjwheatley said:


> this is going on wheather you want to believe it or not but this is proving the bullshit wrong im amazed what nature really does. no can say this or that or after this. *There 3 differant species of piranha of pygocentrus and sarrasalemus living togethere*. if this is hat it is whos RIGHT my theroy is proven and,many others so this Is. ECO Whaat!!!


You actually only have two species of piranha in the tank... p. nattereri and s. rhombeus.

It's one thing to say you are trying something out and will see what happens, but you are already claiming victory and a rewrite of history after a couple weeks? This wasn't even a planned cohab attempt, you just threw some fish together on a whim. You said you have $1000 worth of fish in the tank, so I hope you are prepared to have some of that money go down the drain... this is just a waste of some fish and your cash. I would separate them before something happens, it's never fun watching an expensive half-eaten fish float in your tank.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> This is not rewriting history at all mate. It's repeating history...


Yup,i agree.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> this is going on wheather you want to believe it or not but this is proving the bullshit wrong im amazed what nature really does. no can say this or that or after this. *There 3 differant species of piranha of pygocentrus and sarrasalemus living togethere*. if this is hat it is whos RIGHT my theroy is proven and,many others so this Is. ECO Whaat!!!


You actually only have two species of piranha in the tank... p. nattereri and s. rhombeus.

It's one thing to say you are trying something out and will see what happens, but you are already claiming victory and a rewrite of history after a couple weeks? This wasn't even a planned cohab attempt, you just threw some fish together on a whim. You said you have $1000 worth of fish in the tank, so I hope you are prepared to have some of that money go down the drain... this is just a waste of some fish and your cash. I would separate them before something happens, it's never fun watching an expensive half-eaten fish float in your tank.
[/quote]

Totally agree with Joe, all your doing is killing fish believing in your false genius.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

so how is everything working out ?

do you have any pics for us yet ?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Good for you man, I wish you all the best.... But if you care for your piranhas at all swallow your pride, split them up, and consider it a small victory... short but sweet win for you

or leave them be and take some real flaming if something goes wrong


----------



## Boker (May 31, 2010)

pics?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its only a matter of time before this ends in a disaster! Even keeping known shoaling piranha (like rbp)is never a sure thing they may live together for a week, a month, a year doesn't matter they can n will kill each other!happens all the time! The poor rbp will probably be the first one to be a floating head.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Any updates on this mate ? And a picture maybe ?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

You must be feeding them alot , no ?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Good luck and wish you nothing but the best in your cohab attempt.


There are nothing but ATTEMPTS.
Good luck friend...RNR is right this is an attempt and I don't see anything good coming out of it.
You will either admit you screwed up or disapear from this site when the time comes.

Seriously good luck though.
Keep them fed well and the temp down.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Us And Them said:


> You must be feeding them alot , no ?


Yes, he's feeding them Piranha.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Hogdog said:


> You must be feeding them alot , no ?


Yes, he's feeding them Piranha.
[/quote]

lol ^


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

He is having some problems with his computer now, and isn't able to load pics to the site.
All of his fish are still alive and oddly enough his 2 Rohms have seemed to pair off. After a large water change, 
They do a "dance" much like reds do before they make a nest and breed. They both are in a heavily planted side
of the tank and stay there together. One of the Rohms has made a sort of nest on the bottom of the tank. 
He does have to feed them large amounts of food to keep them away from each other. If he cant get pics up soon
I will try to get them onto my computer and load them for him.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's awesome, maybe rbp in the tank is helping to distract them? I think he should keep up with water changes that started the behavior n its been said a few times that high water temp might set em off to.couple post here say 86 n their fish displayed spawn like behavior. GL!


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Due to the fact that you do not even know how to spell th word "rewriting" I Doubt you know the meaning therefore I will be easy on you and expain said word.

The term rewriting history is used to describe a permanent (not temporary) change. This means that no matter how much time may pass, the new, rewritten history remains static until another caustic event (new evidence/facts) redifines history once more. For this to happen you need empirical evidence ( scientific facts/proofs) to support said postulates. If you lack these facts you have a theory which is not a fact in itself.

Now traditionally scientist (learned men who are in a position to prove said notion) do not make such bold statements on a whim let alone after 2 weeks of research (throwing fish into a tank and calling it reasearch does not count by the way).

Having said all this I truly doubt you are in a position to make such a statement nor have the basis for making such a statement.

As many other have said, if you are wise you WILL seperate them for the love of your fish and your wallet or if you wish to follow he steps of a fool you will continue to defend your postulation until you realize it's too late.

In short, experience has shown time and time again that eventually you will fail; It is all a matter a time however I myself wish you all the best of luck and hope that I may be able to read this thread 10 years from now and that you might still have this co-op hereby rewriting history.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Oops double post


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll wait for the pics.


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Platinum...pffftttttt....what the heck dude...









Pics would be nice..............


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Platinum Bread Man said:


> Due to the fact that you do not even know how to spell th word "rewriting" I Doubt you know the meaning therefore I will be easy on you and expain said word.
> 
> The term rewriting history is used to describe a permanent (not temporary) change. This means that no matter how much time may pass, the new, rewritten history remains static until another caustic event (new evidence/facts) redifines history once more. For this to happen you need empirical evidence ( scientific facts/proofs) to support said postulates. If you lack these facts you have a theory which is not a fact in itself.
> 
> ...


kinda harsh ya think?


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

i tried to explain as best i could without being harsh as i mentioned initially. i guess in the future i will reserve my thoughts.

i agree on the fact that i would like some pictures as well.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope you keep them together and have much sucess. I bought 3 baby rhoms 2 months ago in an attempt of a cohab. They are still together and will stay together no matter what. If I only end up with 1 fish in the end that is fine with me. You kind of fell in to this one but no matter what anyone says I say stick it out and you can't make history without taking a beating first. I would also love to see some pics.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Platinum Bread Man said:


> i tried to explain as best i could without being harsh as i mentioned initially.


Well you failed. lol.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

actually, i really like his reply. other than a few small jabs, he didn't attack the OP TOO personally (well except he can't spell, lol), but attacked his notion of what rewriting history is and tried to show how one would go about it...that one needs to have long term proof in this situation.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm glad someone appreciates the fact that I took the time to write out a well thought out response as well as understood the point I tried to convey.

If however you guys feel like you prefer a troll, let me know, I'm good at trolling as well.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Always strange, how the few ones who actually have an opinion with explanation, is attacked by people who seem to prefer stupid opinions without any backing up or explanation...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^^^agreed, most seem to make an "ad hominem" argument, which is a logical fallacy...meaning they make personal attacks based upon assumptions about the poster. fallacy meaning an error in logic or false belief.

in other words, "trolling" lol which is everywhere on the net


----------



## bigCoral (Dec 6, 2009)

any update from the history writer?


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

i would take out the smaller rhom if anything...

good luck man !


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

psychofish said:


> He is having some problems with his computer now, and isn't able to load pics to the site.
> All of his fish are still alive and oddly enough his 2 Rohms have seemed to pair off. After a large water change,
> They do a "dance" much like reds do before they make a nest and breed. They both are in a heavily planted side
> of the tank and stay there together. One of the Rohms has made a sort of nest on the bottom of the tank.
> ...


Any news or pics yet ?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

CombiChrist said:


> He is having some problems with his computer now, and isn't able to load pics to the site.
> All of his fish are still alive and oddly enough his 2 Rohms have seemed to pair off. After a large water change,
> They do a "dance" much like reds do before they make a nest and breed. They both are in a heavily planted side
> of the tank and stay there together. One of the Rohms has made a sort of nest on the bottom of the tank.
> ...


Any news or pics yet ?
[/quote]

ya, that's an extended computer problem...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not sure whats going on with the fish, haven't talked to him in awhile. I will find out tomorrow at work and get back to everyone.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

psychofish said:


> Not sure whats going on with the fish, haven't talked to him in awhile. I will find out tomorrow at work and get back to everyone.


The fish killed eachother didn't they

For real.. in the wild a red crossing a blakcs territory would be bad. And its not any better in the confinment of an aquarium.

Im gussing that at LEAST one of the fish got murdered. Proving that he was incorrect to do this


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

BlackPiranhas said:


> Not sure whats going on with the fish, haven't talked to him in awhile. I will find out tomorrow at work and get back to everyone.


The fish killed eachother didn't they

For real.. in the wild a red crossing a blakcs territory would be bad. And its not any better in the confinment of an aquarium.

Im gussing that at LEAST one of the fish got murdered. Proving that he was incorrect to do this
[/quote]
Hell even reds will eat each other so its not surprising.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> its only a matter of time, but if this works I'll be very happy for you,* this has been done before it always ends bad or the poster never updates meaning it went bad* but like I said before I HOPE it works out for you..................


I think bigshawn was right


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

psychofish said:


> Not sure whats going on with the fish, haven't talked to him in awhile. I will find out tomorrow at work and get back to everyone.


I'd appreciate that, an honest update on how things worked out. The way I see it : even if (probably) one of the fish died, it still is something worth to describe here for it still is a part of their behavior that should be studied more.
So do us the favor and provide some more information if possible.

For me it would not be about "see I told you so", but just interested in what the behavior turned out to be, what happened in this setting.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

i feel it is unfair i recieved such brash treatment and negative rep might i add after i expounded in such a logical manner but yet this guy, who made claims from mars, and as of yet has not updated this thread with evidence which would concrete his claims is recieved with open arms.

you guys are simply awesome.

perhaps i will go the route of a fucktard troll and then, i too shall be well recieved?

f*cking idiots.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

^^^^^^ there opinions man no one is bashing


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

i know that thread seems interesting, but i haven't seen a picture or anything proving those facts.

hey by the way, i have a 26" manny living with my rhomb shoal in my house...yeah yeah...i swear...but sadly, i cant post any pic for nomather what reason


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I saw this thread and...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Quick update. All of Cj's fish are still alive. His 2 Rohms got into a territory fight and the smaller one nipped the larger one on the face. The larger Rhom now stays on the other side of the tank most of the time. Other than some fin nips most of the reds are doing fine. Not sure what did it but one of his reds got beat up. He is going to be coming over to my house tomorrow night and we are going to upload some pictures onto my computer and I will post them up.

Cody


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BlackPiranhas said:


> Not sure whats going on with the fish, haven't talked to him in awhile. I will find out tomorrow at work and get back to everyone.


The fish killed eachother didn't they

For real.. in the wild a red crossing a blakcs territory would be bad. And its not any better in the confinment of an aquarium.

Im gussing that at LEAST one of the fish got murdered. Proving that he was incorrect to do this
[/quote]

Rhoms generally wont mess with wild reds as they shoal. The most a rhom will do is nip some fins, but if a shoal of reds goes into "his" territory hes basically out of luck. Its also not unheard of in nature for rhoms to follow around reds as it provides them portection, takes him to food and if he cant find food he can take some nips of the shoal then hide.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

and still no pictures.

i still call bullshit. close thread please.

kthnxbye


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread was fading away into the forgotten until you brought it up top again.better dig up blk-piranha thread cause it don't have no pic either!!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You guys are wrong, they are just fine and all alive







They even cross bred with the dog and feeder-goldfish and at the moment they are gang-banging the neighbors wife. But the guy just has a pc problem so he can't post pics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> You guys are wrong, they are just fine and all alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmmfao! Go combi!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You know me....I'm open for everything but I stick to science. If you have something like this, keep me updated for it'll be a huge leap forward into science. But claiming to have done the impossible and not keeping us updated, says enough...


----------

